# Fiat X250 wing mirror cost



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Help? I have just had my nearside wing mirror broken by a 
truck in Portugal, the large mirror, indicator lens and part
of the black plastic housing are damage, the driver has offered
to pay for it but i need to know the price for the complete
unit this is the twin mirror (heated) electric adjusting one
any ideas please?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Expensive as its a Fiat part, not Swift, have a punt round the local Fiat Agent

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Found this link from Chapter from a previous thread:

:: click ::

They don't have the X2/50 listed, but previous models were around £85 for the electric / heated version. I would guess it would cost at least twice as much from a Fiat agent. Don't forget the fitting charge.

Gerald


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

According to an earlier thread, about £300 as it has the radio aerial inside.

http://tinyurl.com/be4j35

See 7th reply in above link.


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Weldted, it is possible to just replace the lens but you will need to prise out the larger mirror. Provided you can get a replacement from a scrapper then this would be the way---
I suggest you electrically move the mirror inwards so that you have a gap on the outside edge. Then using a stiffish piece of wood insert it centrally behind the mirror and lever the mirror out. You may break it but now't lost as you may have to buy a complete unit anyway!
I completely wrecked mine and replaced it see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-35700-.html
I seem to remember it cost about £180 but fitting is a bit of a pain, have a look further down the above posting link for instructions on how I did it.
Good luck G


----------



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

*Wing mirror*

Hi .Had mine replaced last week £167 plus labour. Be caerful With the ordering their are at least SIX different models I suggest you contact Fiat garage and get them to select the correct model. Yours Wallis


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Weldted, I didn't read your posting correctly- Duuh
I now see your mirror is wrecked the same as mine!
I got my replacement fom Vospers, Valley Road, Plymouth.
I'm near Modbury, can help if you wish. PM me and I'll give my phone number.
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My driver's side mirror was £245 fitted at a Fiat main dealer!!


----------

